# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  Κωδικοποιητής 16 εισόδων

## electron

Mπορείς να επιτύχεις αυτό που θέλεις με συνδιασμό πυλών or.

----------


## gsmaster

Εφόσον έχεις 16 καταστάσεις δεν είναι ανάγκη να είναι 8μπιτη η έξοδος, αφού τα 4Bit του low nibble αρκούν για να αποδόσεις την πληροφορία που θές.
Μπορείς να το κάνεις με πύλες ή και κάποιο μικροελεκτή. Ίσως υπάρχει κάτι σε έτοιμο ολοκληρωμένο για 8bit αλλα για 16 δεν νομίζω. Ψάξτο λίγο..

----------


## x9-125

Ξέρει κανείς κανένα ολοκληρωμένο που να έχει 16 εισόδους όταν μια από αυτές να γίνεται +5 να βγάζει μια 8μπιτη πληροφορία;Δηλαδή: Γίνεται λογικό 1 η πρώτη είσοδος να δώσει 00000001!και αντίστοιχα!Λέω 8μπιτη γιατί θέλω να το περάσω σε παράλληλη θύρα υπολογιστή.Ξέρει κανείς όταν δίνεις +5 σε μια είσοδο της παράλληλης του υπολογιστή αν χρειάζεται να βάλω καμια αντίσταση ενδιάμεσα ή διοδάκι (1Ν4148) για προστασία;

----------


## x9-125

Έχω βρει για 8μπιτο οπότε μπορώ να βάλω 2 και να είμαι εντάξει!Ευχαριστώ παιδιά!  [img]images/smiles/converted/bounce.gif[/img]

----------


## gsmaster

Ναι μπορείς να βάλει τα τρία bit της εξόδου του κάθε ic σε τρία πιν της παράλληλης αλλά η μετατροπή δεν θα είναι σε binary, αλλά αυτό δεν σε πειράζει νομίζω. Αν κάνεις μόνος σου το πρόγραμμα δεν νομίζω να είναι δύσκολο να το γράψεις λίγο διαφορετικά. 

Πχ αν πατήσεις το δέκατο button δεν θα πάρεις το 1010(=10 στο δεκαδικό)
αλλά 010 000, που είναι το 2 και το 0 από τις εξόδους των 2 κωδικοποιητών. 

Σ'έπιασα??

[ 03. Σεπτεμβρίου 2004, 06:34: Το μήνυμα επεξεργάστηκε από τον/την: gsmaster ]

----------


## x9-125

Σωστός!!!  [img]images/smiles/converted/bounce.gif[/img]    [img]images/smiles/converted/bounce.gif[/img]    [img]images/smiles/converted/bounce.gif[/img]  
Μόνος θα το γράψω το πρόγραμμα οπότε θα το βολέψω εκεί!Με C++ θα το γράψω!

----------


## gsmaster

Είχα κάνει ένα μικρό λαθάκι χτές  [img]images/smiles/converted/hammer.gif[/img]   ήταν και περασμένη η ώρα. το διόρθωσα τώρα  [img]images/smiles/converted/ok.gif[/img]

----------

